# a crazy band!



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

we shoot a goose in rochester mn, today with a band on it and the band is a greenhead gear, inc. band off a decoy , the band looks like it has been on there for soom time!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

HAHA! Thats awesome!


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

it is by far the coolest band we have ever had,I think we should go get a lottery ticket or something!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

boranger said:


> it is by far the coolest band we have ever had,I think we should go get a lottery ticket or something!!!!!


Someone probably grabbed a goose at the park, and threw her on there. Know some guys that did that at are park, banded like 4 hen mallards and put a neck collar on a goose.

Would still be sweet to shoot one though 8)


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

that is sic. too bad there was no number to call to see who did it.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

> Someone probably grabbed a goose at the park, and threw her on there. Know some guys that did that at are park, banded like 4 hen mallards and put a neck collar on a goose.


Hey WingedShooter7, does this happen to be that collared goose your talking about at the lake?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Team Flyer's Field Staff


Hey did you guys get my application for field staff yet? I have been waiting to here from you guys! You guys are the best!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nebgoosehunter said:


> > Someone probably grabbed a goose at the park, and threw her on there. Know some guys that did that at are park, banded like 4 hen mallards and put a neck collar on a goose.
> 
> 
> Hey WingedShooter7, does this happen to be that collared goose your talking about at the lake?


If canyon lake is what you are refering to then yes, but the guy came and took it off the goose. I don't think there are any bands left out


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sure who ever did that would not let anyone know, because it is a violation of federal law to band a bird without a permit from the USFWS. Any one that put a band on a bird without that permit would be in violation of multiple federal game laws and be facing time in prison. Not really worth it for a stupid prank, and lets not forget about the harrasment of the birds violation also.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

jmayerl said:


> I am sure who ever did that would not let anyone know, because it is a violation of federal law to band a bird without a permit from the USFWS. Any one that put a band on a bird without that permit would be in violation of multiple federal game laws and be facing time in prison. Not really worth it for a stupid prank, and lets not forget about the harrasment of the birds violation also.


i just looked that up. you are one hundred percent correct.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

Not to brag, but I usually am. LOL I went to college for natural resource law enforcement.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what do u do?


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

didn't finished college now I'm a Paramedic. It's kind of nice I only work 2 24 hour shifts a week and then I hunt the rest of the time


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah it was canyon lake.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jmayerl said:


> I am sure who ever did that would not let anyone know, because it is a violation of federal law to band a bird without a permit from the USFWS. Any one that put a band on a bird without that permit would be in violation of multiple federal game laws and be facing time in prison. Not really worth it for a stupid prank, and lets not forget about the harrasment of the birds violation also.


So how does this apply to Golf Courses, Cities, and other small organizations that band birds with non-Federal bands. Just curious.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That is a cool story but it would be a bit of a letdown for me. I love getting the info from the bands.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> jmayerl said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure who ever did that would not let anyone know, because it is a violation of federal law to band a bird without a permit from the USFWS. Any one that put a band on a bird without that permit would be in violation of multiple federal game laws and be facing time in prison. Not really worth it for a stupid prank, and lets not forget about the harrasment of the birds violation also.
> ...


Everyone is supposed to have a Federal Banding Permit from the USFWS.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

That is a snow/ross collar.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats what i was thinking


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

I wanna know what's up with the hen mallard on the right of the pic. She looks like the Webfoot 'Real Mallard' silhouettes that are hand painted.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

aslakson said:


> I wanna know what's up with the hen mallard on the right of the pic. She looks like the Webfoot 'Real Mallard' silhouettes that are hand painted.


There are some messed up ducks/geese there. They are going to drain the lake soon to fix a hole in the dam, and they said they are going to take care of the non-wild ducks/geese. They really need to, the whole population is getting messed up

OBTW- Yes that was the collar!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

aslakson said:


> I wanna know what's up with the hen mallard on the right of the pic. She looks like the Webfoot 'Real Mallard' silhouettes that are hand painted.


I think it kinda has the shape of a "masters" flabeau decoy and the paint job of a webfoot.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

aslakson said:


> I wanna know what's up with the hen mallard on the right of the pic. She looks like the Webfoot 'Real Mallard' silhouettes that are hand painted.


haha yeah thats fricken funny, i just laughed out loud in class, that mallard does not look right at all


----------

